# can eheim 2215 handle 65G ?



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi,

Is eheim 2215 (classic 350) along with a small sponge filter and fluval u3 capable of handling 65G african chichlid tank ?

Thanks,


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It should be just fine.

Are you planning on keeping all 3 filters running in the future?


----------



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. yes I am planning to keep running all 3.

Thanks


----------

